# Wallboard glue



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What brand do you use?
1 - OSI # 38
2- OSI - 38 -the runny OSI
3- Tightbond
4- Liqiud nails


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A pic..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Add a poll Moore.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If you do a poll dont forget to add other. We use glue but none of those.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Add a poll Moore.


 Naw,,,Just a question....:yes: Not many here use glue ..so I thought a poll would be a bit much...I'd say half of the DWT guys use glue ..If that! Not wanting to start a glue no glue war:boxing: 
Between the 4 shown ...Which do you preferr?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> If you do a poll dont forget to add other. We use glue but none of those.


 There ya go ...I have no idea what you use Gaz..I know your tube is bigger than mine...:whistling2: So my question is mainly directed to my side of the pond...


Would LOVE to try your hot mud @ glue Gaz Sounds like a much better product than what we have here.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

ya you're right. I've never used any glue


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> ya you're right. I've never used any glue


Glue holds better than a screw, Try removing glued board, It breaks a big chunk of drywall out of the back of a sheet or just breaks the whole board, a screw can cleanly pop out, Its only the edges of a screw head holding the board, A glue lump could be a bonded area over an inch round and it wont let go of the paper.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Glue holds better than a screw, Try removing glued board, It breaks a big chunk of drywall out of the back of a sheet or just breaks the whole board, a screw can cleanly pop out, Its only the edges of a screw head holding the board, A glue lump could be a bonded area over an inch round and it wont let go of the paper.


Oh I agree. I wasn't disproving glue. You just never see it around here.
I don't know why. You just don't. All screws.
Maybe my next house i'll try glue...Could be fun.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh I agree. I wasn't disproving glue. You just never see it around here.
> I don't know why. You just don't. All screws.
> Maybe my next house i'll try glue...Could be fun.


Careful bro, NEVER put a screw though the board, into the glue then into the stud, The glue will finish curing sometime later, Could be a while, Then pull the board in a 1mm or so and POP, out comes your screw head. When glue first came out here thats what everyone did, Can you imagine the mess :yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

We been using osi green approved glue. I think it's waterbased. I'll usually measure then glue all the walls in a room before I start cutting, so I like the runny glue that doesn't skin over before the board gets to the wall. The liquid nails is pretty good too.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

What about spray foam glue? I think it was D's that said he used the subfloor adhesive spray foam for drywall and I looked into it and they make a drywall adhesive foam.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Careful bro, NEVER put a screw though the board, into the glue then into the stud, The glue will finish curing sometime later, Could be a while, Then pull the board in a 1mm or so and POP, out comes your screw head. When glue first came out here thats what everyone did, Can you imagine the mess :yes:


Not saying your wrong! BUT ...I have seen many,many popped screws in many,many homes that were NOT glued. ,,glued screw pops ,,non glued screw pops ...They all look the same... Back before glue or screws ..All the field nails backed out:blink: 

Back to square 1...http://www.paintsource.net/pages/solutions/new%20construction/wood_shrink.htm


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

cazna said:


> Careful bro, NEVER put a screw though the board, into the glue then into the stud, The glue will finish curing sometime later, Could be a while, Then pull the board in a 1mm or so and POP, out comes your screw head. When glue first came out here thats what everyone did, Can you imagine the mess :yes:


You might be able to help me get my head around this cazna. I have always been very careful to avoid screwing through the glue daubs. It's the way I was taught and we even used to have new guys measure out their glue daubs on ceilings. Lately I've been thinking though how would the board be able to move in or out from the stud if the screw has it pinned back hard at that point. Also you'd think the glue would be squashed to almost no thickness in that spot so wouldn't be doing much good adhesion wise. 

I've never had a problem with screws because we've always been so careful but now I'm wondering I it's worth the extra time and effort we go to. 

What am I missing?


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Careful bro, NEVER put a screw though the board, into the glue then into the stud, The glue will finish curing sometime later, Could be a while, Then pull the board in a 1mm or so and POP, out comes your screw head. When glue first came out here thats what everyone did, Can you imagine the mess :yes:


Caz you are a very smart man...that is what i have been say'in for years, but no one will listen to me:whistling2:

Just think if the glue manufactures knew their product is causing "screw heads to rise"...the chit would hit the fan...They are not screw pops, but more like screw mesa's...and are like chickenpox...you see one pop up and hold on for the ride...painter back charge bonanza


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> There ya go ...I have no idea what you use Gaz..I know your tube is bigger than mine...:whistling2: So my question is mainly directed to my side of the pond...
> 
> 
> Would LOVE to try your hot mud @ glue Gaz Sounds like a much better product than what we have here.



Well come on over Moore. There is beer in the fridge and steak on the BBQ.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tucker said:


> Caz you are a very smart man...that is what i have been say'in for years, but no one will listen to me:whistling2:
> 
> Just think if the glue manufactures knew their product is causing "screw heads to rise"...the chit would hit the fan...They are not screw pops, but more like screw mesa's...and are like chickenpox...you see one pop up and hold on for the ride...painter back charge bonanza


 
Thanks Tucker but its common knowledge here in nz, In fact the guide says never put a screw within 200mm (8inches) Near a glue lump, And you would really be dam surprised just how far out a glue lump can hold out the board, See this pic, Thats glue.

Yes moore your correct as well, Timber will do that to, And given just how many screws you guys get any wonder, Its absolutey crazy how many screws you guys use, Im going to risk getting stomped to hell here and say it seems so far behind and backwards it ridiculous, Dont our countrys compare things from other countrys, Clearly not?? Its 2012 and you guys a still doing that. WHY, Less screws, More glue = less pops. 

Heres a link for our site guide, Please look at the fixing section etc.

http://www.gib.co.nz/siteguide/

Moore, PM me your full address bro, I will see if i can get a copy and post it to you


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I think your pic explains why glue is not used everywhere:blink: I will stick to screws


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

cazna said:


> Thanks Tucker but its common knowledge here in nz, In fact the guide says never put a screw within 200mm (8inches) Near a glue lump, And you would really be dam surprised just how far out a glue lump can hold out the board, See this pic, Thats glue.
> 
> Yes moore your correct as well, Timber will do that to, And given just how many screws you guys get any wonder, Its absolutey crazy how many screws you guys use, Im going to risk getting stomped to hell here and say it seems so far behind and backwards it ridiculous, Dont our countrys compare things from other countrys, Clearly not?? Its 2012 and you guys a still doing that. WHY, Less screws, More glue = less pops.
> 
> ...


Yeah im with you cazna. It's a hard enough trade as it is without having a million screw holes to muck around with. It eats into Sheila chasing time too much.


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

chris said:


> I think your pic explains why glue is not used everywhere:blink: I will stick to screws


You still need to check that the board is hard against each stud and screw it back it it's not. Too be fair that is an area that causes problems if people are slack. Cause if it's not sorted straight away the glue goes off and can't be corrected. But if you are mindful of that I think it works well.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

chris said:


> I think your pic explains why glue is not used everywhere:blink: I will stick to screws


sorry I disagree. In Caznas pic was the glue holding the sheet off the wall or was the sheet bowed before it went on the wall and not pinned back properly? The glue wont stop a sheet from going back tight to the stud, but it will hold it out if it is not hung properly. So the fault is not the glue but the rocker. 

So I will pose a question to all you blokes that refuse to use glue. What happens when you rock a stud with a hollow in it and screw it completely? It does not take a brain surgeon to figure out that you will have a hollow in the rock.
So if glue causes bumps in the rock, screws cause hollows.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

If carpenter wont fix and hanger is too lazy to shim then I guess its up to the taper to fix. I would prefer a hollow than a hump any day.Its not that I refuse to use , its never been a question,people around here just dont use. We use 5/8 rock on 90% of our jobs and dont see near the screwpops as the spec homes with the 1/2" crap. If we were using 3/8" our stud layout would have to be tighter than 16". 3/8" is used for curved walls out here (special order)


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

....


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Over here there are a number of walls that are required to be screwed off at 6" apart for bracing requirements, often there is a row of screws 6" apart run vertical down the middle of a sheet and I always get screw pop problems and broken board there before I am finished, I would rather see no screws there and have a solid line of glue down the stud.
I'm all for more glue and less screw, but I would recommend the occaisional temporary screw in the field until the glue dries to stop any bulging out.


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

chris said:


> If carpenter wont fix and hanger is too lazy to shim then I guess its up to the taper to fix. I would prefer a hollow than a hump any day.Its not that I refuse to use , its never been a question,people around here just dont use. We use 5/8 rock on 90% of our jobs and dont see near the screwpops as the spec homes with the 1/2" crap. If we were using 3/8" our stud layout would have to be tighter than 16". 3/8" is used for curved walls out here (special order)


Chris your right that thicker board and more timber improves things a lot. On our jobs it's 10mm(3/8"??) walls and ceilings. The ceiling board is stronger version. All at 600mm centers (24"). When compared to your specs it's pretty lightweight. 

The sheeting crews want more per m2 for using thicker board so it hasn't caught on.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well i managed to get some site guides today, You would think i was asking for there lunch money, They sure dont like giving them away.

So, These are our wallboard bibles, Covers everything, Fixing, Glue spacings, Trims, Steel battens, Bracing, Noiseline, Fireline, Everything, Moore i want to send you one so you can see how we glue and space screws etc, Whats your address.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Your A good man cazna.:thumbsup:


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

heres a vid of our glue in action.

This is 2 of my apprentices putting up some wall sheets. (And taking about twice as long as they should to do it)

Its Knauf/Lafarge stud glue that I buy in a 5.2kg tub for about $14, applied with a long thin knife.

After each sheet is fixed we'll check that it is hard against each stud. If not its a double screwed in the centre. Usually end up screwing the centre every 3rd stud or so. 

http://youtu.be/7Cl1bxS3yD0


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice bevo, See you americans and canadians, No need to go slammin a hundred screws in that sheet and ruin it, Hey bevo, Do you ever cut a 4inch by 4inch square of board and screw through that into the centre of the sheet to hold it back then remove once the glue has set??

I have even heard of a guy glueing the hell out of a ceiling, Screwing it, Then taking all the screws out so he never gets a pop, You know it would work :yes: That glue never lets go.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

bevo said:


> heres a vid of our glue in action.
> 
> This is 2 of my apprentices putting up some wall sheets. (And taking about twice as long as they should to do it)
> 
> ...


 There good hangers bevo. Very through [not animals]
Thanks for the vid ..never seen board glued that way.


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

cazna said:


> Nice bevo, See you americans and canadians, No need to go slammin a hundred screws in that sheet and ruin it, Hey bevo, Do you ever cut a 4inch by 4inch square of board and screw through that into the centre of the sheet to hold it back then remove once the glue has set??
> 
> I have even heard of a guy glueing the hell out of a ceiling, Screwing it, Then taking all the screws out so he never gets a pop, You know it would work :yes: That glue never lets go.


 
Yeah we used to do that square of board thing before screwguns came along. The nails didnt hold as good as screws on their own. Its just for speed that we dont now. I think its a good idea but i dont have problems with screw pops...not that Ive heard about anyway.

Id be nervous about the no screw trick...it would probably work if you did it right but lots of time taking all the screws back out. 

Its probably not to Australian Standard either so its on your head if it goes pear shaped....and before anyone says it...yes we do have standards here...for some things


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''I have even heard of a guy glueing the hell out of a ceiling, Screwing it, Then taking all the screws out so he never gets a pop, You know it would work :yes: That glue never lets go. ''


I do that to my walls.:thumbsup: one screw every other stud.. if that..Let glue set..then pull em out ..I Don't have the balls to do the ceiling field screws that way.


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

moore said:


> There good hangers bevo. Very through [not animals]
> Thanks for the vid ..never seen board glued that way.


Thanks Moore,

yeah it doesnt take too long to glue a room. Long handled glue knife keeps the glue away from the handle so not too messy.

Both those boys are about 12 months into their apprenticeships, they are going ok...just need to wind up the speed dial now.

I had to shorten that vid for youtube...in the background earlier was some of Jack Whites new album...but it got cut out...shame.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

bevo said:


> heres a vid of our glue in action.
> 
> This is 2 of my apprentices putting up some wall sheets. (And taking about twice as long as they should to do it)
> 
> ...



Why in the world would anyone hang the bottom board 1st>>>:whistling2:


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

Final touch drywall said:


> Why in the world would anyone hang the bottom board 1st>>>:whistling2:


We have 90mm cover from cornice so wall sheets dont have to be tight to the ceiling. 

Most of the time we dont even have to trim the top sheet for width.

Which leaves us plenty of time in the afternoons for drinking fizzy pops and chasing sheilas


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Why in the world would anyone hang the bottom board 1st>>>:whistling2:


'' Pay attention man! '' [Capt]:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

cazna said:


> Nice bevo, See you americans and canadians, No need to go slammin a hundred screws in that sheet and ruin it, .


 
Caz, we have codes and code enforcment officers to ensure we put in the required number of screws as well as glue.:blink: It isn't our choice here in commie USA. I would like to see less screws.:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> ''I have even heard of a guy glueing the hell out of a ceiling, Screwing it, Then taking all the screws out so he never gets a pop, You know it would work :yes: That glue never lets go. ''
> 
> 
> I do that to my walls.:thumbsup: one screw every other stud.. if that..Let glue set..then pull em out ..I Don't have the balls to do the ceiling field screws that way.


 
Have a clean out in your message box moore, We cant pm you, Its full.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Have a clean out in your message box moore, We cant pm you, Its full.


 Sorry cazna ..some of those pms mean alot to me ,,lots of good info ,and contacts ...I miss Capt...

cleaned out...:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Cazna!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You got it, That was quick :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> You got it, That was quick :thumbsup:


You are a generous man Cazna :yes: Just don't give ewebuck any T-shirts


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> You are a generous man Cazna :yes: Just don't give ewebuck any T-shirts


What !!!!!!!!

is Cazna the clean giving out "T" shirts


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

moore said:


> Sorry cazna ..some of those pms mean alot to me ,,lots of good info ,and contacts ...I miss Capt...
> 
> cleaned out...:thumbsup:


Any idea what happened with the Capt? He dropped off like a rock.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Any idea what happened with the Capt? He dropped off like a rock.


Nobody seems to know?? Its there any other way to contact him or family, Dont mean to be noisy, It would just be nice to know if the dudes ok.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

cazna said:


> Nobody seems to know?? Its there any other way to contact him or family, Dont mean to be noisy, It would just be nice to know if the dudes ok.


I agree! We kinda become family here. Watch out for each other as best we can! (from afar) Sure hope everthing is OK with him.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I agree! We kinda become family here. Watch out for each other as best we can! (from afar) Sure hope everthing is OK with him.


You should call Rhardman, he's your friend. He might have the capts phone #. Plus Mike from Tape tec may still have it.

Plus I could be wrong, but I think bill from Indy is a friend of his.

and I could be wrong again, but I sorta remember the capt saying he had to work out of state or out of town or something for a while. Plus I don't think he was too keen on the changes to the site, I don't blame him:yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Now that you mention all those points, 2buck, I remember that. Hoping he is just making big money out of town and not mad at DT for changing things. Kinda like FaceBook. You get used to how it works and they up and change it again! Making it "better"....


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

He did say a while ago that his health was not good. I do hope that he is ok.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This is our glue after a couple of days. Man does it stick.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What happened gaz, Did you try and fit a sheet, Take it down time go home for the night?? Glues the same here, Sticks like all hell.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, the sheet was the wrong length.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

My mud sticks like that glue lol :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> This is our glue after a couple of days. Man does it stick.
> 
> 2012 09 24 07 38 00 544 - YouTube


Have you ever tried the white water based glue by the same company Gaz? It's called "Gibfix One" here, I'm just curious if you've heard anything good or bad about it, I got a tube of it for at home here and it seems a very lightweight sort of glue and not very tacky.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Haven't seen the glue that you are talking about Kiwiman. As far as I know that is the only one that CSR make.


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

i was tought the same way about the glue globs. i have changed it up since i got a electric glue gun and now i run a solid bead up the studs. i have not had one pop but it would be because i only screw the perimeter of the sheet and only the high spots. when i run the whole way up the stud the glue is not pushing out as much as big globs so i am not worried about pops if there are screws. the down side is you really have to watch if a stud is hollowed in because the glue sits flatter against the stud you then you just load it up. i use way more glue now but hardly any screws. i will pay for the glue if i dont have to come back for pops. And come on guys like we dont add the price in if we use more glue or any material.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

korby_17 said:


> i was tought the same way about the glue globs. i have changed it up since i got a electric glue gun and now i run a solid bead up the studs. i have not had one pop but it would be because i only screw the perimeter of the sheet and only the high spots. when i run the whole way up the stud the glue is not pushing out as much as big globs so i am not worried about pops if there are screws. the down side is you really have to watch if a stud is hollowed in because the glue sits flatter against the stud you then you just load it up. i use way more glue now but hardly any screws. i will pay for the glue if i dont have to come back for pops. And come on guys like we dont add the price in if we use more glue or any material.


That's how we do it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I took a look at this one yesterday. The h/o said NO GLUE! Said she's allergic to glues. I tried to explain the liquid nails is odorless. Plus once the glue drys there's nothing to be allergic to.

They only want a portion of it done at a time[ right up my alley!:yes:]
Got some crazy chit in it too. So I'm still on the fence:blink:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> I took a look at this one yesterday. The h/o said NO GLUE! Said she's allergic to glues. I tried to explain the liquid nails is odorless. Plus once the glue drys there's nothing to be allergic to.
> 
> They only want a portion of it done at a time[ right up my alley!:yes:]
> Got some crazy chit in it too. So I'm still on the fence:blink:


Better bid it for 5/8 and dont let her know theres glue in the mud


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

chris said:


> Better bid it for 5/8 and dont let her know theres glue in the mud



Exactly, my mud is harder to get off the board than that glue video seemed. Maybe I will just mud the studs before install too :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Better bid it for 5/8 and dont let her know theres glue in the mud


 LOL!! I'm not that quick...didn't think about that Chris. but I did some reseach on that job today..Lets just say ..It aint worth takin a chace on [$] Shame really  would have been a three week job for me...The foyer looked like the lobby of hotel california..

Just as well tho...They wanted me to hang @ finish the radius wall in the stairwell with 1/4 ply board I was like :confused1: no! They wanted that dens armor junk in all the baths..2 of the baths were 12' tall . then the no glue bullchit... Worst of all ...I was to hang @ finish 70% of the home and hubby would hang @ finish the rest himself!!!!
As PT would say '' SCREW THAT NOISE!'' 

I know I piss n moan about some of my g/cs at times ,,but when it comes right down to it .. I love em! always know what to expect ,and I always know the moneys on the table. :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Exactly, my mud is harder to get off the board than that glue video seemed. Maybe I will just mud the studs before install too :jester:


The glue took the paper off. How much more do you want it to stick?


----------

